# Heading out tomarrow



## lumberjack (Feb 11, 2006)

Well it is that time of year with bow season winding down and all it is time to go out and get some song dogs. Tomorrow will be our first day out and planning on doing several set ups on a few places up north. Weather looks good and I just happened to see a yote today as a matter of fact walking across a corn field and this was at 11 am this morning. Mating season is here and cold with everything frozen up should be a good day. Will let you all know how we done with some pics I hope.


----------



## DarbyMan (Dec 11, 2005)

Good luck. I saw 3 the other morning, really got me fired up. Wish I could join you.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

How did things go for you out there???


----------



## lumberjack (Feb 11, 2006)

Not so good 1st set nothing, walking across the corn field to set up on second set and happened to look over to far side of field and a coyote was walking the fence row. With a whisper I said to my partner straight ahead, we got down right away my buddy took an off hand shot at about 200 yrds and missed he started running straight towards us and as soon as he crested the small hill he saw us and headed back, no shot. On the next stand we set up done a invitation howl waited a couple min and started the call, I am watching behind for one on the downwind side and turned around to look upwind and a coyote came out 90 yrds { after I stepped it off after the fact] sat right on his rear end and just stared at the decoy broadside to me I took the shot and low and behhold I missed I am still kicking myself. Nothing the rest of the day, got back to the truck set up a target at 140 yrds and my rifle was about 6 inches to the left don"t know what happened to the scope but it is on now. Going up to Mt Gilead on 4 properties Saturday hope to have better luck. Let you all know what happens.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Off hand shots at 200yds are no gimme, shame about your scope being off, I have had the same thing happen to me with groundhogs, I would want to cry if I missed a yote better luck next time.


----------



## jasonrobinson (Jan 27, 2008)

what are you hunting with if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## lumberjack (Feb 11, 2006)

TC Encore in 22-250 and looking to top it with a higher end scope as soon as the funds are available I hope.Trying to get rid of a RC nitro truck and some other stuff to help with funding.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

lumberjack said:


> TC Encore in 22-250 and looking to top it with a higher end scope as soon as the funds are available I hope.Trying to get rid of a RC nitro truck and some other stuff to help with funding.


What scope are you looking at???


----------



## jasonrobinson (Jan 27, 2008)

what kind of truck? i used to race rc cars here in zanesville. what else do you have to part with? jason


----------

